# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتــدى برامج النوكيا  برنامج القاموس الشامل الناطق UniDicAr v3.00 للجيل الخامس

## AMR@RAMZI

السلام عليكم
القاموس الشامل الناطق باخر اصدار للجيل الخامس
ASGATech.UniDic.v3.00.S60v5.SymbianOS9.4.Unsigned. Cracked   
البرنامج باخر اصدار 
يترجم عربي/ انجليزي والعكس 
تحميل
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

